# darkrooms & water usage?



## pete1606 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plan on making a home darkroom to delelop balck and white film and prints. But I was wondering how much water is used. I currently print at the college I go to and I wash my prints in water for an hour. I was just wondering if anyone notices a difference in their water bill? I live in a city and I have municipal water with a water meter. Is there any tips for reducing water usage in the lab?

Thanks for the help 

Peter


----------



## kaiy (Dec 28, 2007)

To cut down on water usage, and increase the archivability of your prints, use a hypo clearing agent, like Heico's Permawash. It will also save you lots of time.


----------

